# CI spares



## 129356 (Nov 8, 2009)

hi
i have a CI 141 and finding spares seems to be harder than i anticipated does anyone know where spares can be found


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Try Danum Leisure of Doncaster http://www.danumleisure.com/
we have used them a number of times & found them excellent 
to deal with.

Regards

R/M


----------



## ShinyFiat (Jun 2, 2009)

try o learys


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Try Geoff Cox in Derby, excellent service and next day delivery on in stock items:
http://www.geoffcox.co.uk/
The Riviera 141 is not a recent model and parts may need to be ordered.
Gerry


----------

